# Reliving my youth



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 20, 2014)

Going to see the Specials tomorrow night some 35 years after I first got into their music during the early TwoTone days.  Anyone else indulging themselves with band revivals to bring back teenage music memories?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 20, 2014)

Some mates went last week and had a great time there off to madness tomorrow. Enjoy.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 20, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Going to see the Specials tomorrow night some 35 years after I first got into their music during the early TwoTone days.  Anyone else indulging themselves with band revivals to bring back teenage music memories?
		
Click to expand...

Seen them in Liverpool the other year, they were boss. Madness, also.

Liverpool isn't on the tour schedule this time , sadly.

Fleetwood Mac tickets booked for next year, though.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 20, 2014)

Not one this year but for the last couple of years there have been Wonderstuff, Pop Will Eat Itself and Jesus Jones gigs at Xmas. If there is one next year or another Beds Atomic Dustbin Nedstock show then I am there


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 20, 2014)

Trouble is my youth was the '60s and a lot of the band members and singers of my era are no longer with us.

I know that they were the "leaders" of the The Who but Daltrey and Townshend are only half the band so I will be giving the 50th anniversary tour a miss. Felt the same last year for The Beach Boys.

So many of the soul and Motown artists also gone, RIP Jimmy Ruffin.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 20, 2014)

Sometimes go to see Stiff Little Fingers on St Paddys at the Barrowlands, but that's someone else's youth I'm reliving.......I was too young the first time round. 

Saw Stone Roses at Heaton Park last year........that's the closest I'll get to reliving my youth, unless they start running 'all nighters' at the Piv or Raves in the middle of fields!


----------



## c1973 (Nov 20, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Trouble is my youth was the '60s and a lot of the band members and singers of my era are no longer with us.

I know that they were the "leaders" of the The Who but Daltrey and Townshend are only half the band so I will be giving the 50th anniversary tour a miss. Felt the same last year for The Beach Boys.

So many of the soul and Motown artists also gone, RIP Jimmy Ruffin.
		
Click to expand...

You should go see The Who, they are still well worth the ticket price.


----------



## Rumpokid (Nov 20, 2014)

Still waiting for Brian the singing Miner and the Flying Pit Props to reform...Any dingy pub venue will do....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2014)

Going to see The Beat soon and off to Madness in Bournemouth next month.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 20, 2014)

c1973 said:



			You should go see The Who, they are still well worth the ticket price.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid that without Moon the Loon and Entwistle it just would not be the same for me. First saw them at a club in Birmingham in 1965 and that was always the line up for me.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 20, 2014)

I saw the Specials at the Ricoh two years ago, great night. Went to see Big Country 3 weeks ago, and that was another top night.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 20, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			I saw the Specials at the Ricoh two years ago, great night. Went to see Big Country 3 weeks ago, and that was another top night.
		
Click to expand...

Is the fella from the alarm still the main singer?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Going to see the Specials tomorrow night some 35 years after I first got into their music during the early TwoTone days.  Anyone else indulging themselves with band revivals to bring back teenage music memories?
		
Click to expand...

In your youth in the mid 80's you were into Wham you liar


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm considering 'Giving it up for music and a free electric band'


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 20, 2014)

Seeing Bryan Adams on Saturday, the Reckless 30th anniversary tour, was there for the original.

Status Quo with support Chas & Dave booked for the pre Christmas jolly.

Saw The Who doing Quadrophenia last year, always fought shy of seeing them before; Moon died when I was 16, and it somehow didn't seem right without him & then later without Entwhistle.  Glad I did as the format meant they were there in spirit, but will probably give the 50th a swerve as I thought with last year's format they would struggle to do a straight gig.

Not sure on Fleetwood Mac; tempted as Christine McVie is back, but saw them at the old Wembley Stadium years ago & they were up their own backsides then, not sure things will have improved.

Cost is another factor; The Who & Fleetwood Mac tickets are the wrong side of Â£100 each.  Bryan Adams was Â£187 + change for 4 of us, Quo Â£97 for the pair.  Big difference.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In your youth in the mid 80's you were into Wham you liar
		
Click to expand...

Yeah OK so you got me on that one.  I'm going to see Madness at Xmas and also have tickets for Erasure and the Human League in December too.   And Martin, you'd know the guy I'm going to see the Specials with - you once mooned live on Capital Radio with him.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 21, 2014)

Went to see Genesis 3 times when they reformed for their world tour in 2007. All the gigs were superb but the Rome one was something special, I'm in the official dvd as well as an added bonus :thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 21, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Not one this year but for the last couple of years there have been Wonderstuff, Pop Will Eat Itself and Jesus Jones gigs at Xmas. If there is one next year or another Beds Atomic Dustbin Nedstock show then I am there
		
Click to expand...

Beds Atomic Dustbin eh?  What do they sing, '_Kill Your Duvet'_?, _'Happy (when I am under a 15 tog)_'..

Beds, beds beds beds......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Yeah OK so you got me on that one.  I'm going to see Madness at Xmas and also have tickets for Erasure and the Human League in December too.   And Martin, you'd know the guy I'm going to see the Specials with - you once mooned live on Capital Radio with him.
		
Click to expand...

If it's with him I know who you mean. If you said at him I'd have been impressed as I didn't know Chris Tarrant was a Specials fan


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ive been to see a couple of bands i liked in the 80's and TBH, it was a bit sad, i wish i hadn't gone and just remembered how good they were, when the front man had hair and no bear gut, or didn't look like they were all working in a bank.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 21, 2014)

Saw orchestral manoeuvres in the Dark OMD, and they were fantastic. Love to see them again.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 21, 2014)

Bring back Bert Weedon and Wally Whyton that's what I say


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 21, 2014)

Two of my most favouritist albums


----------



## c1973 (Nov 21, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Seeing Bryan Adams on Saturday, the Reckless 30th anniversary tour, was there for the original.

Status Quo with support Chas & Dave booked for the pre Christmas jolly.

Saw The Who doing Quadrophenia last year, always fought shy of seeing them before; Moon died when I was 16, and it somehow didn't seem right without him & then later without Entwhistle.  Glad I did as the format meant they were there in spirit, but will probably give the 50th a swerve as I thought with last year's format they would struggle to do a straight gig.

Not sure on Fleetwood Mac; tempted as Christine McVie is back, but saw them at the old Wembley Stadium years ago & they were up their own backsides then, not sure things will have improved.

Cost is another factor; The Who & Fleetwood Mac tickets are the wrong side of Â£100 each.  Bryan Adams was Â£187 + change for 4 of us, Quo Â£97 for the pair.  Big difference.
		
Click to expand...

I saw Fleetwood Mac a couple of years back. Pay the money, they were outstanding! They even played a couple of numbers from the Peter Green era, big thumbs up from me; as near a 10 out of 10 gig as you'll get imo. Fantastic gig. :thup:


----------



## drewster (Nov 21, 2014)

There's been quite a few for me over the last few years or so. PWEI, Balaam and the Angel, Salvation, Skeletal Family, Fields of the Nephilim etc,etc.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2014)

drewster said:



			There's been quite a few for me over the last few years or so. PWEI, Balaam and the Angel, Salvation, Skeletal Family, Fields of the Nephilim etc,etc.
		
Click to expand...

jesus, are Lechworths finest still going?


----------



## drewster (Nov 21, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			jesus, are Lechworths finest still going?
		
Click to expand...

I thought they were from Stevenage and indeed they still are. They've got some big 20 year anniversary gigs coming up . Last exit for the Lost would be one of my desert island discs . Classic   

Cue a potential new thread !!!!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2014)

drewster said:



			There's been quite a few for me over the last few years or so. PWEI, Balaam and the Angel, Salvation, Skeletal Family, Fields of the Nephilim etc,etc.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I had a reasonable knowledge of music but i think this is the first post in which I don't recognise ANY of the band names.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			I thought I had a reasonable knowledge of music but i think this is the first post in which I don't recognise ANY of the band names. 

Click to expand...

Think heard of the last one - think they are very heavy metal bands


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			I thought I had a reasonable knowledge of music but i think this is the first post in which I don't recognise ANY of the band names. 

Click to expand...

Not sure how i would describe them, but sort of Indie, grunge, Goth... Pop will eat itself, though are just pop..... beaver patrol!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I saw Fleetwood Mac a couple of years back. Pay the money, they were outstanding! They even played a couple of numbers from the Peter Green era, big thumbs up from me; as near a 10 out of 10 gig as you'll get imo. Fantastic gig. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Might struggle; 4 out of 5 nights sold out, limited availability on the 5th & the War Office bleating about when are we going on holidayâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## c1973 (Nov 21, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Might struggle; 4 out of 5 nights sold out, limited availability on the 5th & the War Office bleating about when are we going on holidayâ€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

Pity. They were very, very good.


----------



## CliveW (Nov 21, 2014)

I am a regular attendee at The Silverstone Classic every July and their tagline is "Rocking and Racing. 2015 is the 25th anniversary and Status Quo have just been announced as the headline act. In previous years there has been Bonnie Tyler, Canned Heat, The Hollies, Adam Ant, Mike and the Mechanics, Suzi Quattro, 10cc, Wishbone Ash, The Yardbirds, Dr Feelgood, Santatna plus plenty tribute bands. 
If you love old motor racing and music, this is a MUST DO event!

http://www.silverstoneclassic.com/


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2014)

I've never been a PinkFloyd fan or keen on tribute bands but seeing the Australian Pink Floyd in Feb in a 1,000 capacity hall and booked today to see my favourite Jools Holland in May for the umpteenth  time!

Missed out on Fleetwood Mac but saw them back in the late 60's, I still regret never seeing Queen!


----------



## richart (Nov 21, 2014)

Recently seen Foreigner, Barclay James Harvest (John Lees) and Asia. All very good especially Foreigner.

Might go and see Saxon, as I haven't seen them since the first Monsters of Rock in 1980. Probably worth it just to hear 747 Strangers in the night live.


----------



## MarkA (Nov 21, 2014)

richart said:



			Recently seen Foreigner, Barclay James Harvest (John Lees) and Asia. All very good especially Foreigner.

Might go and see Saxon, as I haven't seen them since the first Monsters of Rock in 1980. Probably worth it just to hear 747 Strangers in the night live.
		
Click to expand...

I saw Foreigner and Asia x2 too this year  - Agree totally about Foreigner, they were magnificent but the second Asia gig at the RNCM was probably the best I've heard them play not bad for Musicians in their 60s - They just don't make rock like they used to.


----------



## richart (Nov 21, 2014)

MarkA said:



			I saw Foreigner and Asia x2 too this year  - Agree totally about Foreigner, they were magnificent but the second Asia gig at the RNCM was probably the best I've heard them play not bad for Musicians in their 60s - They just don't make rock like they used to.
		
Click to expand...

Saw Asia at Shepherds Bush Empire, and was surprised how good they still are. Youtube does not do them justice. New guitarist brings down the average age though !!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Pity. They were very, very good.
		
Click to expand...

I've consoled myself with a ticket for Lynyrd Skynyrd next April at the Hammersmith Odeon.  I'll keep an eye out on the O2, they are becoming notorious for holding back tickets, the Bryan Adams ones were found 10 days before on something that had supposedly been sold out, the best (worst?) one was the O2's opening night with Bon Jovi; sold out for months, bought direct from them on the Saturday morning for the Sunday nightâ€¦...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2014)

Flicking round YouTube & found this, reckon it would make a good theme tune for this thread;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owGmOZlW4rM&spfreload=10

And if he comes over here again I'm going.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			I've consoled myself with a ticket for Lynyrd Skynyrd next April at the Hammersmith Odeon.  I'll keep an eye out on the O2, they are becoming notorious for holding back tickets, the Bryan Adams ones were found 10 days before on something that had supposedly been sold out, the best (worst?) one was the O2's opening night with Bon Jovi; sold out for months, bought direct from them on the Saturday morning for the Sunday nightâ€¦...
		
Click to expand...

I get pretty peed off with the scam that is Ticketmaster etc, tickets go on sale, you can't get any within a minute of the opening sale and 5 minutes later they are available on Stubhub, Viagogo etc etc. - total rip off!


----------



## MarkA (Nov 22, 2014)

richart said:



			Saw Asia at Shepherds Bush Empire, and was surprised how good they still are. Youtube does not do them justice. New guitarist brings down the average age though !!!

Click to expand...

 I go every time they tour in the UK - they are da little different without the Steve Howe sound The tracks from the first couple of albums are absolute fantastic live and loud - takes me back to being 20 years old again - Love it. the funny thing is you look at the audience and you think everyones quite old and then you think christ, so am I ! Who cares its great escapism!


----------



## c1973 (Nov 22, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			I've consoled myself with a ticket for Lynyrd Skynyrd next April at the Hammersmith Odeon.  I'll keep an eye out on the O2, they are becoming notorious for holding back tickets, the Bryan Adams ones were found 10 days before on something that had supposedly been sold out, the best (worst?) one was the O2's opening night with Bon Jovi; sold out for months, bought direct from them on the Saturday morning for the Sunday nightâ€¦...
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad consolation it has to be said. 

All this talk of Fleetwood Mac has ended up with my neighbours listening to  The Green Manalishi (with the two prong crown) after a blast of Oh Well.......parts 1 and 2!! 

Musicianship of the highest order..........hopefully the neighbours agree.


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2014)

MarkA said:



			I go every time they tour in the UK - they are da little different without the Steve Howe sound The tracks from the first couple of albums are absolute fantastic live and loud - takes me back to being 20 years old again - Love it. the funny thing is you look at the audience and you think everyones quite old and then you think christ, so am I ! Who cares its great escapism!
		
Click to expand...

 I went with my 20 year old daughter, and she loves them as well. She did reduce the average age a fair bit. Foreigner still her favourite.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Not sure how i would describe them, but sort of Indie, grunge, Goth... Pop will eat itself, though are just pop..... beaver patrol!!
		
Click to expand...

Did I read somewhere Christine McVie has reunited with Fleetwood Mac. Would love to see the classic line up play


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 22, 2014)

The other female member of Fleetwood Mac was once married to the original Captain Kirk.   She was known as Stevie Shatner Nicks.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I saw Fleetwood Mac a couple of years back. Pay the money, they were outstanding! They even played a couple of numbers from the Peter Green era, big thumbs up from me; as near a 10 out of 10 gig as you'll get imo. Fantastic gig. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good, Im going to see them in Manchester next June, looking forward to it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Did I read somewhere Christine McVie has reunited with Fleetwood Mac. Would love to see the classic line up play
		
Click to expand...

Yes Homer, back after a very long break from them. 17 years?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes Homer, back after a very long break from them. 17 years?
		
Click to expand...

Shame. Seen the prices and a bit pricey. Tempted mind. Buy now and deal with the wrath of HID later????


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Shame. Seen the prices and a bit pricey. Tempted mind. Buy now and deal with the wrath of HID later????
		
Click to expand...

They've already added 2-3 new dates even this week, so possibly more to follow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			They've already added 2-3 new dates even this week, so possibly more to follow.
		
Click to expand...

You're not helping! Credit card quivering in the wallet as I type.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You're not helping! Credit card quivering in the wallet as I type.
		
Click to expand...

Life is for living and having experiences, they may not tour again.........:whoo:

There goes that new driver.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You're not helping! Credit card quivering in the wallet as I type.
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Life is for living and having experiences, they may not tour again.........:whoo:


There goes that new driver.
		
Click to expand...

When does he ever?   Sadly he has a point, checked some of the available seating for Fleetwood Mac tonight & might succumb.

Bryan Adams was excellent tonight, anyone who was thinking about it get a ticket for Wembley next week, well worth it.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 23, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bryan Adams was excellent tonight, anyone who was thinking about it get a ticket for Wembley next week, well worth it.
		
Click to expand...

"The Canadian Government has apologised for Bryan Adams on many previous occasions".    The best line of the whole South Park saga.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Nov 23, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Went to see Genesis 3 times when they reformed for their world tour in 2007. All the gigs were superb but the Rome one was something special, I'm in the official dvd as well as an added bonus :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I was at the Katowice gig, it rained all night long but we had a great time.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Nov 23, 2014)

Over the last few years I've been to gigs by Keith Emerson (with The Nice) ; Greg Lake; Carl Palmer; Genesis; Yes; and The Stranglers. Currently got tickets for The Shires and Ward Thomas in Milton Keynes this week; Brit Floyd in Cambridge next Month; and the Australian Pink Floyd in Cambridge next March.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry but nothing will beat Pink Floyd at Earls Court and the whole of Dark Side live


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Nov 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but nothing will beat Pink Floyd at Earls Court and the whole of Dark Side live
		
Click to expand...

Was that the gig were part of the seating collapsed?   All because "we don't need no educashun" and they built it badly?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Was that the gig were part of the seating collapsed?   All because "we don't need no educashun" and they built it badly?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. I was there a few nights later. Best gig I've been too by miles


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 23, 2014)

Had a right gud natter last night with someone who is associated with UB40 (Ali Campbell's UB40). Mentioned about some interesting times ahead. Said Sinead Oconnor had been mentioned and said her voice was fantastic.


----------



## drewster (Nov 24, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Not sure how i would describe them, but sort of Indie, grunge, Goth... Pop will eat itself, though are just pop..... beaver patrol!!
		
Click to expand...

Grebo Pop !!!! Beaver Patrol is a classic !!! The others would probably fall under the "goth" category although are mainly guitar based goth rock !!!


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Nov 24, 2014)

The Radio 2 Festival @ Hyde Park back in September was a great day out ... Last on was Jeff Lynne (ELO)  

More recently (in Edinburgh) it was a great Friday night out, a few beers "Squeeze" and then some more beer, perfect  :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2014)

Big Squeeze fan. Saw them with the classic Jools Holland line up play and unannounced gig in Kingston. Great night. Small, hot and sweaty venue and great music. Seen them many times since.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Nov 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Big Squeeze fan. Saw them with the classic Jools Holland line up play and unannounced gig in Kingston. Great night. Small, hot and sweaty venue and great music. Seen them many times since.
		
Click to expand...

Last Friday in the Queens Hall which is quite a pokey wee venue but always good ... It was just Tilbrook and Difford but they were superb  :thup:

Keep a look out for next years tour but you won't see Holland with them  :smirk:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2014)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Keep a look out for next years tour but you won't see Holland with them  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Don't think that'll ever happen again ever. Tilbrook ad Difford are quite a double act between the songs too


----------



## richart (Nov 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Big Squeeze fan. Saw them with the classic Jools Holland line up play and unannounced gig in Kingston. Great night. Small, hot and sweaty venue and great music. Seen them many times since.
		
Click to expand...

 Seen Squeeze a few times, but not as good as Graham Parker.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 5, 2014)

Went to see Roddy Frame at the Barbican yesterday.

Aside from the seating-only situation, it was a great night. Well chosen set, engaging character, all good.

Had a little tear in my eye when I thought back to the first time I saw Aztec Camera...

When I was younger, I had used to wishfully imagine how great it would be to grow up in East Kilbride  (I did live in Sussex at the time, so had no idea what might be involved).


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 5, 2014)

pendodave said:



			Went to see Roddy Frame at the Barbican yesterday.

Aside from the seating-only situation, it was a great night. Well chosen set, engaging character, all good.

Had a little tear in my eye when I thought back to the first time I saw Aztec Camera...

When I was younger, I had used to wishfully imagine how great it would be to grow up in East Kilbride  (I did live in Sussex at the time, so had no idea what might be involved).
		
Click to expand...


That's the thing with this thread. we all had our youth at different times.

It is similar to when the subs are announced at the football.

Roddy Frame.      Who?????????????
Aztec Camera      Who??????????????

But then I expect many of you younger members would say the same about The Yardbirds, Spencer Davis, Small Faces and Kinks.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 5, 2014)

pendodave said:



			Went to see Roddy Frame at the Barbican yesterday.

Aside from the seating-only situation, it was a great night. Well chosen set, engaging character, all good.

Had a little tear in my eye when I thought back to the first time I saw Aztec Camera...

When I was younger, I had used to wishfully imagine how great it would be to grow up in East Kilbride  (I did live in Sussex at the time, so had no idea what might be involved).
		
Click to expand...

Good man. Did he sing 'We could send letters', an all time favourite of mine?  And to think he wrote and recorded High Land Hard Rain in his teens, the man's a genius.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 5, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			That's the thing with this thread. we all had our youth at different times.

It is similar to when the subs are announced at the football.

*Roddy Frame.      Who?????????????
Aztec Camera      Who??????????????*

But then I expect many of you younger members would say the same about The Yardbirds, Spencer Davis, Small Faces and Kinks.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect any semi music literate youngsters would have least have heard of those groups, if not quite able to name a song by them.  Then again if someone does not know that The Kinks sang Waterloo Sunset then they isn't any hope for humanity.  Surely you would have heard this song by Aztec Camera?

[video=youtube_share;n4pWcVPUybE]http://youtu.be/n4pWcVPUybE[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I suspect any semi music literate youngsters would have least have heard of those groups, if not quite able to name a song by them.  Then again if someone does not know that The Kinks sang Waterloo Sunset then they isn't any hope for humanity.  Surely you would have heard this song by Aztec Camera?

[video=youtube_share;n4pWcVPUybE]http://youtu.be/n4pWcVPUybE[/video]
		
Click to expand...


I must admit that I do think I may have heard it somewhere but would not have been able to name the group.

Only listen to music on CD's these days,  radio presenters/DJ's get on my wick, still seem stuck in Smashie & Nicey mode, and never mastered the i-pod.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 5, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			I must admit that I do think I may have heard it somewhere but would not have been able to name the group.

Only listen to music on CD's these days,  radio presenters/DJ's get on my wick, still seem stuck in Smashie & Nicey mode, and never mastered the i-pod.
		
Click to expand...

What about something like Spotify?  And ipods are not that difficult as even my parents can master it, and they have trouble using a kindle.

And as for DJs sounding like Smashy and Nicey then I suppose it depends on which stations you listen to.  If its commercial radio then possibly true as thats where a lot of smashy and nicey types went once they got moved on from radio 1.  But most BBC DJs are no longer like that since the early 90s.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 5, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Good man. Did he sing 'We could send letters', an all time favourite of mine?  And to think he wrote and recorded High Land Hard Rain in his teens, the man's a genius.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. And about half a dozen others from high land hard rain. Mind you, the other stuff was pretty decent too. It was a good mix. It's nice that he embraces his entire catalogue and seems to enjoy playing it all.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 5, 2014)

pendodave said:



			Yep. And about half a dozen others from high land hard rain. Mind you, the other stuff was pretty decent too. It was a good mix. It's nice that he embraces his entire catalogue and seems to enjoy playing it all.
		
Click to expand...

Sweet, that's a gig I would have loved to have been at.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Dec 6, 2014)

The Specials were magnificent.   But tonight it's the Human League .... "you were working as a waitress in a cocktail bar when I met you"


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 7, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			The Specials were magnificent.   But tonight it's the Human League .... "you were working as a waitress in a cocktail bar when I met you"
		
Click to expand...

Have you got your Wang Chung and Flock of Seagulls tickets yet? And as for the Mathew Wilder come back tour, well what a night that will be.
P.S I got 1 Direction tickets yesterday. I claim it was for my daughter, but in reality we all know that was a lie. _ That's what makes you beautiful oh ho_..


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Dec 7, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Have you got your Wang Chung and Flock of Seagulls tickets yet? And as for the Mathew Wilder come back tour, well what a night that will be.
P.S I got 1 Direction tickets yesterday. I claim it was for my daughter, but in reality we all know that was a lie. _ That's what makes you beautiful oh ho_..
		
Click to expand...


Saw the Flock of Seagulls a couple of years back.  Love their stuff.   Human League were magnificent although this was probably the last time you'd want to see them before they get past it.   Phil Oakey murdered "Human" but the rest of the stuff was superb and they brought in a lot of the League Unlimited Orchestra stuff too.


----------

